# Hopsford Hall Livery, Shilton



## Loopypony (16 January 2012)

Just wondered if anyone was on this yard? I'm looking for my horse who's currently missing on loan and I believe him to be liveried here at the moment.

Thanks.


----------



## cally6008 (16 January 2012)

Name of horse ?

Have you informed www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk ?


----------



## Loopypony (16 January 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Name of horse ?

Have you informed www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk ?
		
Click to expand...

I did email them all the details they asked for but heard nothing else?

Just want to find someone who's liveried there to double check before I go over myself. Tried ringing the owners but no answer!


----------



## MHOL (1 February 2012)

Any information please to missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## Loopypony (1 February 2012)

I'm currently in contact with you MHOL! Thanks


----------



## Loopypony (9 March 2012)

*bump*
 or does anyone know how to get in contact with the yard - the number on their site doesn't work.


----------



## MHOL (10 March 2012)

We are waiting to hear from you with the info we asked for, we cannot move forward with the case until you reply


----------



## Loopypony (11 March 2012)

I sent the details about 3 times! I was waiting to hear back from yourselves as to where to progress.......


----------



## MHOL (12 March 2012)

I will email you with the request again


----------

